# Barnes Hospital, Manchester - image intensive.



## TeeJF (Apr 6, 2011)

Our thanks to the author of a recent posting for pointing the way as it were because we didn't know about this site before. And our apologies for yet again posting on somewhere that is quite well known to most urbexers and so perhaps a little over exposed? I'm posting on the basis that no two people ever take quite the same pictures so hopefully they won't be too boring. 

First view from outside the wire... awesome architecture.







Has anyone ever noticed that many of the windows are intact on WELSH hospitals but not on English ones where the chavs et all have been busy? Not a pane of glass to be had anywhere!






There is an awesome long tunnel in the cellar where the boiler rooms were... the ceilings and general construction remnded me very much of the WW1 forts in Verdun we visted. 






There's always a bog! Even when we dive shipwrecks (our other passion) there's always a forlorn bog on the seabed somewhere! 






I wondered what these rooms had originally been... you often find morgues in hopsital cellars though I saw no signs that I could be sure of.






Staircases always make such great pix!






The lift was added much later in the hospital's history as the unsightly red brick tower rising from the roof shows. The carriage is now stuck part way below floor level.






Says it all really...






For the life of me I couldn't work out what was going on here. We were clearly in a bolier room/services area of the cellar and these corridors (there were two) opened off the main area through a small red metal hatch. The roof of these corridors was wired and light fittings are in place all the way along and yet there appears to be fine rubble or possibly ash (?) to a very significant depth the entire length of the corridor leaving only a foot or two to the ceiling. What's going on here?






Up!






I liked this sign... the restaurant appears to be a much more recent construction tacked on at the back.






Air extraction in the refectory/kitchen area.






My partner in... eh... um... urbex, in the restaurant.






Looks like the chavs have been playing around because I saw this wheelchair elsewhere on some other photos recently.






More fabulous architecture... they don't make 'em like this anymore sadly... I'm guessing it takes a lot of man-power to build in this fashion so money considerations nowadays inevitably preclude aesthetics. Such a pity.






Same argument... 






Someone made a very compelling cost effectiveness assessment for restoration and modernisation when one particular labour council were bulldozing Victorian terraced houses and chucking up little boxes. I would love to see the same thing done with buildings like these. Check out the ceilings.






A stairwell minus handrail. 






Elaboration rather than functionality...






Found this one in a plie of dumped doors on an upper floor.






I assume this floor was almost exclusively a ward level whereas the ground floor seemed to have other things going on too as you might expect. I saw no signs of an operating theatre anywhere however. 






...and finally another architectural shot.






Hope you enjoyed these!


----------



## krisan (Apr 7, 2011)

some really good pics! would love to get up here someday


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you for your kind comments. The site is pretty messed up now and there's not that much to see internally really other than bare walls and fallen ceilings but we had an amazing wander for over three hours. I'm only p*ssed that we couldn't find the way into the clock tower.


----------



## klempner69 (Apr 7, 2011)

Brilliant looking building..love the first shot very much.


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 7, 2011)

I linked our photos through to my facebook via the site's widget and got a reply from one of my friends there saying that this hospital was used as a nurses home and her mother stopped there during her training. Small world.


----------



## vwdirtboy (Apr 7, 2011)

nice one mart.. its not so bad


----------

